# Prüfen ob Klein oder Großbuchstabe



## Andy (12. Dez 2004)

Gibt es sowas wie in C isLowerCase , also um zu prüfen ob beispielsweise String t = "t"; gibt es eine Möglichkeit die prüft, ob es ein klein oder großbuchstabe ist ?


----------



## foobar (12. Dez 2004)

```
char c = 'h';
Character.isUpperCase( c );
```


----------



## comp89 (12. Dez 2004)

und 

```
Character.isLowerCase(c);
```
gibts auch, aber du musst deinen string zunächst in char umwandeln


```
String a = "Hallo";
char b = a.charAt(0);
System.out.println(Character.isLowerCase(b));
```


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2004)

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen, ob es überhaupt ein Buchstabe ist ?


----------



## meez (12. Dez 2004)

Character.isLetter(char)


----------

